# Mobile browsing in iPhone issues...



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

The site keeps jumping off to download Candy Crush in iTunes, even though I'm not clicking the ad. Really annoying. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Is there a particular section you encounter the ad in? (so we can narrow this down)

Does this happen when you are logged in (or as a guest)?

Thanks

~ Alan, Community Support


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Logged in as myself. No particular section. Sometimes on a thread, sometimes in a listing of topics. Only on my iPhone, never on my iPad. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifewithcrazy (Nov 21, 2013)

This keeps happening to me too. I usually just click today's posts so no particular section. I use multiple devices to access the site but this only happens with a "i" device. I should add only on my iPhone and I tried on my son's iPod. Doesn't happen at all on my tablets regardless of which one I am using. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

lifewithcrazy said:


> This keeps happening to me too. I usually just click today's posts so no particular section. I use multiple devices to access the site but this only happens with a "i" device. I should add only on my iPhone and I tried on my son's iPod. Doesn't happen at all on my tablets regardless of which one I am using.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you on wi-fi when accessing the forum?

~ Alan, Community Support


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No, usually on my cell connection. Haven't seen it happen today, for some reason.

C


----------

